#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-03
 * valorie is back from Vancouver now.....
<valorie> back
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-04
<shannonlucas> In caase anyone is interested, Rasmus Lerdorf, the creator of PHP, is speaking tonight at the Seattle PHP Meetup: http://hasmeetup-eorg.eventbrite.com/
<cj> shannonlucas: nice.  I haven't seen him for a while
<cj> shannonlucas: if you end up going, tell him I say hi.  I'm on Orcas until Thursday
<MJEvans> http://www.gslug.org/wiki/index.php/Meeting_2011-10-08 << I can't attend the meeting, but maybe there's a launch party?
<MJEvans> Ah topic
<MJEvans> Thursday after work...
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-05
<thefinn93> oops, i apparently hadn't joined on Launchpad
 * thefinn93 is looking into getting to the release party
 * thefinn93 is learning how to use the Seattle bus system
<thefinn93> holy crap
<thefinn93> 2 hour 12 minute busride
<thefinn93> and I'll still be a little late
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-07
<aendruk> What's everyone's favorite blog hosting solution these days?
<seattlegaucho> aendruk: blogger / blogspot
<cj_> aendruk: self-hosted wordpress.  but mine's slow since I moved to an island :)
<cj_> d'oh.  I'd usually be able to attend events on Thursday nights, but next week I need to be here on Wednesday and Thursday instead of Thursday and Friday.
<cj_> I've got my first PCO-related get-together this weekend.  Anything I should know, val?
<bkerensa> aendruk: Highly Optimized Self Hosted Wordpress on a finely tuned VPS
<bkerensa> :)
<androidbruce> aendruk, tumblr=hipster. blogger/blogspot=soccermom . selfhosted=1337 
<aendruk> androidbruce: Nice evaluation.
<aendruk> I'm currently hosted on WordPress.com, but the ads and lack of customizability are getting to be a pain. I think I'm going to make the switch to Posterous because it offers syntax highlighting and Markdown. As sweet as something self hosted would be (Jekyll get me excited...), I don't want to turn this into a huge time commitment.
<aendruk> And this customer service is just awesome. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=366718#
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-08
<toyowheelin> wow more people than I thought there would be
<Salt> party up in the hizzouse
<toyowheelin> :0
<toyowheelin> so is this just for people running gnome ubuntu or is kubuntu fine as well?
<toyowheelin> :P
<Salt> oh, there's at least one k-head in here
 * Salt peers in valorie's general direction
<toyowheelin> lol yeah I got tired of gnome and the new direction that ubuntu was going so I switched to kde
<Salt> i actually just tried lubuntu out and have really enjoyed the direction
<toyowheelin> which DE is that
<Salt> lxde
<Salt> it really reminds me of gnome2
<Salt> but way faster
<toyowheelin> oh right... yeah I think I tried that one before as well
<toyowheelin> dont remember why I didnt like it
<toyowheelin> menu looks like old windows also
<toyowheelin> lol
<Salt> eh, it's better than flux
<toyowheelin> yeah I am not really a fan of minimal desktops
<toyowheelin> when you start getting into the box desktops they get too stripped down and I just feel like I need to do everything from a terminal
<Salt> well that's part of the point now isn't it?
<Salt> terminal makes things much quicker for many tasks :P
<toyowheelin> eh I suppose 
<toyowheelin> brb
<Salt> but yeah, i dig openbox when i want to go minimal, gives just enough to use gui stuff
<toyowheelin> yeah when I am using a gui I usually dont really want to use a terminal 
<toyowheelin> but I always seem to find myself opening one as soon as things get weird
<toyowheelin> are you running the beta release of 11.10?
<aendruk> hello toyowheelin 
<toyowheelin> hi aendruk
<aendruk> you on the mailing list?
<toyowheelin> no I just found out there was a ubuntu community in WA
<toyowheelin> lol
<toyowheelin> havent dug that deep yet
<toyowheelin> found the FB page
<aendruk> we'll be amassing in person for the 11.10 release next week, and you're welcome to join
<toyowheelin> hmm yeah I might try to make the drive down
<toyowheelin> what kinda things usually happen at release parties?
<aendruk> usually some combination of food and informal discussion, and few people might be getting help with installations
<toyowheelin> ah
<aendruk> it's really just an excuse to meet in person, since it's difficult to feel like we're a "community" just over irc/email
<toyowheelin> yeah thats understandable
<toyowheelin> kinda surprised that people still use mailing lists
<aendruk> we have a fair amount of cross-membership with GSLUG, too. that's a much larger group, meets in seattle every month. meeting tomorrow at google fremont, i believe.
<toyowheelin> yeah I used to attend TACLUG meetings back in college
<toyowheelin> :D
<aendruk> Salt: is asimov a uw server?
<toyowheelin> oh yeah I was going to ask if anyone knew of any ubuntu repos that were local
<toyowheelin> figure it might speed up package downloads slightly
<aendruk> I don't know of anything beyond Ubuntu's official list, though there was something mentioned on the mailing list a year or two ago
<toyowheelin> ah
<toyowheelin> it would be awesome to get a comcast mirror :P
<toyowheelin> more likely to get a .edu mirror like UW though
<aendruk> people generally like OSUOSL, I believe
<aendruk> not speedy, but there are supporters around
<toyowheelin> oregon state?
<aendruk> that's it
<valorie> oh, I missed our newest visitor, boo
 * valorie is blogging for Ada Lovelace Day
<toyowheelin> who me
<toyowheelin> I am still here
<valorie> hello!
<toyowheelin> hi
<toyowheelin> time to go, bbl
<ievans3024> hello toyo! welcome welcome. I too, use KDE because gnome has become this strange, ungainly monster
<ievans3024> for me, at least.
<ievans3024> while i'm on here, if anybody's watching: how exactly do mailing lists work?
<ievans3024> i want to participate, but i have no clue how to sign up, what to expect, or what is proper ML etiquette
<valorie> I'm here
<valorie> mail lists are my favorite; I got started online with them after real-time chatting
<valorie> our launchpad page should have the link -- you can sign up on the webpage
<valorie> they work by mail -- you send an email to the list address, and then it is distributed to all subscribers
<valorie> if you reply to a post, please clip all but necessary verbiage
<valorie> and top-posting makes some people angry
<valorie> ievans3024: still here?
<valorie> ^^^
<valorie> oh, also: most mls are archived, and searchable
<ievans3024> yeah sorry, watching deep space nine
<valorie> so the archives are a wonderful resource
<ievans3024> thanks
<valorie> but also you should think carefully about posting personal information, because it will be found
 * valorie doesn't care, but some people do
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-01
<tenach> Hello.
<Salt> oy
<tenach> How's everything? I haven't been here in a long time.
<Salt> eh, things are fairly dormant, just waiting for someone to take charge and get things moving
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-02
<tenach> Oh?
<pgrytdal> Hello!
<pgrytdal> Anyone on?
<Salt> yo
<pgrytdal> What up?
<Salt> nm, writing an invoice before going in to see some clients
<Salt> yourself?
<tenach> Hallo.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-04
<tenach> Greetings.
<Dan68> hia
<tenach> How are ya?
<Dan68> oh, good
<tenach> Awesome. :D
<tenach> Are there any meetings that we hold? I want to become active in this loco
<Salt> organize things :)
<tenach> Are more people here from eastern or western washington?
<tenach> I would think they'd be in the Seattle area, but that's not a very scientific guess.
<Salt> western
<tenach> Well, that certainly makes things easier.
<Salt> from my understanding of the people who I've actually communicated with
<tenach> Alright.
<Salt> yes, mostly seattle area
<Salt> btw, if you want to piggy back on my group, feel free
<tenach> Okay. I'm most often often between the Tacoma/Kent areas.
<tenach> Your group?
<Salt> I run gslug
<tenach> Oh!
<Salt> you could use the space and have people come and get together to meet after the meeting
<Salt> or summat
<tenach> Hmm, alright.
<tenach> Thanks for making me aware of gslug.
<Salt> of course, thanks for taking an interest in ubuntu-us-wa loco
<Salt> I used to be heavily involved, now I just keep the doors open waiting for someone to come along with interest
<tenach> Mhmm! I have been around here before, just never physically attended anything.
<tenach> My friends in the Ohio LoCo keep pestering me to be more active in this one.
<tenach> pestering/suggesting.
<Salt> yeah, we stopped holding physical things after some stuff when down with canonical that forced ubuntu-pnw to split to -wa and -or
<tenach> Ah, yeah. I think I've heard about that a little
<Salt> also disappeared activity in alaska and idaho, but i'm just ranting now
<tenach> I was more active when I visited AK, than here.
<Salt> oh, we do hold one yearly event for ubuntu-us-wa
<Salt> we have a LFNW booth
<tenach> Oh cool
